# Sad news, robert@fm



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2021)

I've just found out that, sadly, Robert passed away on February 25th  He was a great contributor to the forum over many years, and I had the pleasure of meeting him on several occasions. He will be missed


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 17, 2021)

very sad that a forum member has passed away but also for any family concerned. i have been through it myself and know how difficult it will be.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2021)

He was a lovely friend to me and I will miss him.


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m sorry to hear that, he hadn’t been in good health for some time, and I’d noticed he hadn’t been on the forum very much recently.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 17, 2021)

so sad to hear this, a lovely thoughtful contributor to the forum.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 17, 2021)

I remember Robert so well from when I first joined and we were both regular posters. He had his fair share of health issues but remained positive and was such a nice, well informed man with a good sense of humour. RIP Robert.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2021)

I just saw too, feel awful as posted on his timeline for his birthday too  xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 17, 2021)

RIP Robert. You will be missed on the forum. Condolences to all his family. Xx


----------



## Bloden (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh what a shame. He came across as such a decent person in his posts.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 17, 2021)

very sad news, we will miss him


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 17, 2021)

*Like Northerner I met Robert on several occasions, he was always taking the photographs on all our meets back in the early days of this Forum. He was an interesting man to chat with, we will miss his contributions to the group.
RIP Robert.*


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2021)

Sad news .


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 17, 2021)

So sorry that the forum has lost a valued member and that a family and friends have lost a loved one. RIP Robert


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 17, 2021)

Just heard this news too. Very sad.  Robert was always such a reliable source of good sense, wit, and good humour.

Deepest sympathies to the family.


----------



## Inka (Mar 17, 2021)

RIP Robert. My condolences to his family and friends. Losing somebody is very hard.


----------



## Cherrelle DUK (Mar 17, 2021)

I didn't have the pleasure of meeting Robert but he sounds like an amazing person who will be sorely missed. 

Condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 17, 2021)

That's sad. He was a good sort. Condolences to all those close to him.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2021)

Very sad.  RIP lovely man.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 17, 2021)

RIP . Robert will be sadly missed .
My Condolences to his family .


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 17, 2021)

That’s very sad. Love to all who knew him.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 17, 2021)

Very sad! Only just got the news too! Condolences to all his family & friends!


----------



## MrDaibetes (Mar 17, 2021)

Sadly I didn't get to know him in person but I'm sure he was lovely. 
RIP @robert@fm thoughts and prayers to your close friends & family.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 17, 2021)

Such sad news. I remember his comments and I met him at one of our gatherings. A lovely man.xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 17, 2021)

RIP Robert, a lovely friend to everyone who knew him.


----------



## Flower (Mar 17, 2021)

Very sad news. My sympathies to his family and all who knew him.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 17, 2021)

So sad to hear this...RIP Robert x


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 17, 2021)

Sad news, came across as really decent fella & well liked by all who knew him. Condolences to family & friends.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2021)

I never met Robert, but found all his contributions to the forum thoughtful, interesting and fun. Best wishes and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 11, 2021)

I've only just seen that Robert has passed away. Very sad. We exchanged a few conversations after he took ill a while back. He will be missed. My sincere condolences to his family and friends. RIP Robert x
WL


----------



## Ditto (May 23, 2021)

RIP this is very sad news.


----------



## NotPink (May 23, 2021)

The best thing you can share is love, I did not know Robert but he obviously gave love and was loved. Sad news.


----------



## runner (Jun 8, 2021)

Sad news and sympathy for family and friends x


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2021)

Just catching up with the news - so very sad, such a shock

RIP


----------

